# useing my 5,000th post to call out hornet!!!



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:moviecorn

:ranger:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Does that mean you shot your 520 goal???:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Ok, in my true fashion of run before I crawl I want to make good use of my 5,000th post to call out "brown hornet":tongue: I just wouldn't feel right about ending my first summer of field shooting without winning my first official crispy, and I just can't think of someone I would rather take said crispy off of other than the great hornet.
> 
> So it's time to man up hornet put your crispies where your mouth is. name the place and name your terms (and don't forget the sharpie) as I am coming for you:wink::RockOn:


Be careful what you wish for BOWGOD.  That's all I gotta say about that...


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I have heard that Hornet is kinda like a prostitute when it comes to crispies......He always preforms better for money.....

The thing about Hornets is that they make their nests in the corner....so trying to back them into one usually gets you stung :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> I have heard that Hornet is kinda like a prostitute when it comes to crispies......He always preforms better for money.....
> 
> The thing about Hornets is that they make their nests in the corner....so trying to back them into one usually gets you stung :wink:


My man Itchy has received the coveted Hornet Post of the YEAR award....no others shall be in the running...cuz he nailed it:clap:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Now to this guy from WV that is STILL wet behind the ears.....:embara:

You can ask....beg.....whine....whatever you want....a Hornet crispy will not be yours....this year...next year....the year after.....etc. Unless I feel like doing an Brangelina and taking care of the less fortunate:doh:

If you would like a donation to hang on the prized wall...then I will send you a framed one that says I met Hornet....cuz that is the only way you are getting one.

Things have changed my skinny tattooed friend.....don't let the smooth taste of a 526 on the Hill fool you....

You want some....."Come Get Some".....Md States....

anyone that wants to see a boy from WV turned over my knee and stung.....be at AAA Aug 23-24th.....

Maybe I will even practice a little....get some marks and get used to this new machine I just started putting together last week. 

I told you to reach one goal before you go onto the next.....now he is trying to swallow an entire table of hotdogs without chewing....

I think I am gonna have to give you a new nickname......BOWGOD is dead.....he will now forever be known as Kobayashi....

We could up the stakes if you are really feeling froggy..........:wink:

This guy can't get a scope attached to his bow and now he thinks he is gonna take out Hornet.......:chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Now to this guy from WV that is STILL wet behind the ears.....:embara:
> 
> You can ask....beg.....whine....whatever you want....a Hornet crispy will not be yours....this year...next year....the year after.....etc. Unless I feel like doing an Brangelina and taking care of the less fortunate:doh:
> 
> ...


Just don't get behind him.. I hear he's slow.. :noidea: :zip: 

:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Just don't get behind him.. I hear he's slow.. :noidea: :zip:
> 
> :wink:


Oh great....so it isn't the guys with toys slowing everyone down :doh:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Oh great....so it isn't the guys with toys slowing everyone down :doh:


Apparently not.. tho, I'll give him credit.. it was kinda warm on Sunday... :lol: :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Apparently not.. tho, I'll give him credit.. it was kinda warm on Sunday... :lol: :wink:


It wasn't warm on Sun....unless you were talking about the week before....VaVince, Nino and I about melted....I think Nino actually did:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> It wasn't warm on Sun....unless you were talking about the week before....VaVince, Nino and I about melted....I think Nino actually did:wink:


hehehe... well, it was dead calm at Hinkey's DOJO this past Sunday.. it wasn't 100* like it could have been, but it weren't no spring day either... :lol: 

First thing I did was find my cooler when we finished. The rain midway didn't help the humidity either.. :nono: :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> hehehe... well, it was dead calm at Hinkey's DOJO this past Sunday.. it wasn't 100* like it could have been, but it weren't no spring day either... :lol:
> 
> First thing I did was find my cooler when we finished. The rain midway didn't help the humidity either.. :nono: :wink:


Find the cooler....it couldl be 25 out and I am looking for the cooler


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Ok, in my true fashion of run before I crawl I want to make good use of my 5,000th post to call out "brown hornet":tongue: I just wouldn't feel right about ending my first summer of field shooting without winning my first official crispy, and I just can't think of someone I would rather take said crispy off of other than the great hornet.
> 
> So it's time to man up hornet put your crispies where your mouth is. name the place and name your terms (and don't forget the sharpie) as I am coming for you:wink::RockOn:


BOWGOD........I know you are new at this and all, but if charity is what you seek then you have found.........IF you actually want ot EARN your crispy bet mdbowhunter or someone like that cause gettin' a crispy from Hornet is like getting raked over the coals by OBT while buying a ride.................it's what's expected!!!



Brown Hornet said:


> Now to this guy from WV that is STILL wet behind the ears.....:embara:
> 
> You can ask....beg.....whine....whatever you want....a Hornet crispy will not be yours....this year...next year....the year after.....etc. Unless I feel like doing an Brangelina and taking care of the less fortunate:doh:
> 
> ...


Slow your row Horney.....................your head will be spinnin' at AAA, I've gotta a surprise for you!!!!



IGluIt4U said:


> hehehe... well, it was dead calm at Hinkey's DOJO this past Sunday.. it wasn't 100* like it could have been, but it weren't no spring day either... :lol:
> 
> First thing I did was find my cooler when we finished. The rain midway didn't help the humidity either.. :nono: :wink:


Wish I'd have known YOU were there, maybe I could've been talked into to crawling out of bed and bringin' the BOWL for some mid round drinkin!!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I just got to know - did BowGod change his avatar or is that the handy work of a Mod? :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> BOWGOD........I know you are new at this and all, but if charity is what you seek then you have found.........IF you actually want ot EARN your crispy bet mdbowhunter or someone like that cause gettin' a crispy from Hornet is like getting raked over the coals by OBT while buying a ride.................it's what's expected!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Slow your row Horney.....................your head will be spinnin' at AAA, I've gotta a surprise for you!!!!



Hey I pay up when I should.....but this won't be one of those times:wink:

What is this surprise.....you gonna shoot in the PRO class....you trying fingers again.....or are you and Ed changing ALL the targets....:wink:

Or are you bringin some Martin girls for me


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Hey I pay up when I should.....but this won't be one of those times:wink:
> 
> What is this surprise.....you gonna shoot in the PRO class....you trying fingers again.....or are you and Ed changing ALL the targets....:wink:
> 
> Or are you bringin some Martin girls for me


I can't rule them all out but I PROmise that it won't be either of the first 3!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I can't rule them all out but I PROmise that it won't be either of the first 3!!!!


Well unless you are planning on taking my gear....I ain't worried about it:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> BOWGOD........I know you are new at this and all, but if charity is what you seek then you have found.........IF you actually want ot EARN your crispy bet mdbowhunter or someone like that cause gettin' a crispy from Hornet is like getting raked over the coals by OBT while buying a ride.................it's what's expected!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I came out just for that drink.. but you musta been skeered.. you shouldn't have been... I didn't have my BT yet.. :nono:  :wink:



pragmatic_lee said:


> I just got to know - did BowGod change his avatar or is that the handy work of a Mod? :wink:


:zip: :noidea:  Ya gotta admit.. it is pretty funny...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I just got to know - did BowGod change his avatar or is that the handy work of a Mod? :wink:


 I didn't even notice that :chortle:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Weres Bowgod at?? Guess he could not take it or he knew what he was in for!:wink:

Slow is not the word, shoot an arrow smoke a cig, shoot again smoke again etc you got the pic


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

blondstar said:


> Weres Bowgod at?? Guess he could not take it or he knew what he was in for!:wink:
> 
> Slow is not the word, shoot an arrow smoke a cig, shoot again smoke again etc you got the pic


:noidea: I saw when he logged on....he was replying to this thread for 20+ mins.....:embara:

His brain must be cookin' trying to come up with a reply....but the wind isn't blowing right so I can't get a good wiff.:set1_pot:

either that or he is starting to realize the mistake he made.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Someone is about to loose their right to EVER call anyone out again


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm here, and I'm ready.
just be ready come AAA i don't want any excuses for anything less than your A game.:wink:

and so the scene has been set and the fight is on. 
come one come all to AAA Aug 23-24th to watch the great hornet get smacked around by a newbie.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> I'm here, and I'm ready.
> just be ready come AAA i don't want any excuses for anything less than your A game.:wink:
> 
> and so the scene has been set and the fight is on.
> come one come all to AAA Aug 23-24th to watch the great hornet get smacked around by a newbie.


This should be a good show ladies and gents.. get your preregistration in early.. :thumb: :moviecorn :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> I'm here, and I'm ready.
> just be ready come AAA i don't want any excuses for anything less than your A game.:wink:
> 
> and so the scene has been set and the fight is on.
> come one come all to AAA Aug 23-24th to watch the great hornet get smacked around by a newbie.


 you are funny.......what are these excuses you speak of:embara: I can shoot with NO MARKS and a new bow and don't use excuses.....hell I harly practice EVER and still don't use it as an excuse...do I MD:wink:

Get smacked:chortle: that is freekin funny......


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> you all are funny.......what are these excuses you all speak of:embara: I can shoot with NO MARKS and a new bow and don't use excuses.....hell I harly practice EVER and still don't use it as an excuse...do I MD:wink:
> 
> Get smacked:chortle: that is freekin funny......




just be careful you don't let that bull dog mouth write a check that puppy dog azz can't cash.



get your bets in now folks how does this all end?
bowgod bent over the hornets knee?
or hornet walking out of AAA with his head down and tail between his legs?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

If'n ya wanna get Hornet.. you have to do it early in the season..before he remembers how to sting from laying dormant all winter long.. I fear it is well past that deadline at this point in the season.. :nono: :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> If'n ya wanna get Hornet.. you have to do it early in the season..before he remembers how to sting from laying dormant all winter long.. I fear it is well past that deadline at this point in the season.. :nono: :wink:


that's the thing i don't want his B game i want the full on hornet effect.
i'm not looking for a walk on my first crispy i want to fight for it, i want to earn it, that will make it mean so much more:wink:

I may be new to the game, and a whole lot wet behind the ears, but i surely ain't skeered of no hornet. when a hornet attacks all you have to do is swat him with your hat then squash him with your shoe:wink:


----------



## frydaddy40 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Trash talk.*

 Hornet that's a deep hole you diging to get out of. Bowgod may not 
want to say this but he's thinking it. :wink: Don't sing it - Bring it.
Because he told me he had a big can of Hornet woop a** for 
ya. :wink: frydaddy


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> just be careful you don't let that bull dog mouth write a check that puppy dog azz can't cash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crack kills my friend.....crack kills. 

Make up your mind....am I a dog or a Hornet....:wink:

and let's see....I can talk all the ish I want....I wasn't the one that called anyone out....you are the one that thinks he is Ocho Cinco....remember how his Pepto taunt went....yours is headed down the same path.:embara:

I could shoot a 490 and my head will not be down....that is the difference between you and I....:wink:

But you wanna lay down some scores.....we can lay down some scores.....but I would be :zip: if I were you.....and hope this thread vanishes.....cuz the score you are gonna need to put up to take a crispy from me is gonna be higher then your goal for next year 

You better get WV a BOWGOD....I mean Kobayashi suit and let him shoot for you.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> that's the thing i don't want his B game i want the full on hornet effect.
> i'm not looking for a walk on my first crispy i want to fight for it, i want to earn it, that will make it mean so much more:wink:
> 
> I may be new to the game, and a whole lot wet behind the ears, but i surely ain't skeered of no hornet. when a hornet attacks all you have to do is swat him with your hat then squash him with your shoe:wink:


you have lost already.....trust me on that....

if you want to get me like Sticky said....it has to be early....

and Nino and Vince can fill you in on the other tip:wink:

if you think that you can squash this Hornet with your hat and shoe....you are in for a surpise....your hat isn't even big enough and your arms aren't either....to wrinkle a wing:chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

frydaddy40 said:


> Hornet that's a deep hole you diging to get out of. Bowgod may not
> want to say this but he's thinking it. :wink: Don't sing it - Bring it.
> Because he told me he had a big can of Hornet woop a** for
> ya. :wink: frydaddy


That might be the worst post in the history of the field forum....we need to send you a tutor.:embara:

How am I digging myself a hole:noidea: HE CALLED ME OUT:embara: 

He still hasn't shot a score worth me even thinking about:embara: How many 265+ halfs has he shot?????

He can tell you what he wants.....

Game OVER......


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Crack kills my friend.....crack kills.
> 
> Make up your mind....am I a dog or a Hornet....:wink:
> 
> ...




GAME ON
just don't expect me to be putting up 515's and making it easy on you.
if you beat me I'll hand over the crispy and walk away with my head held high knowing I gave it my best.

you got to give me credit though at least i have the balz to call you out and not set my sights on an easier target for my first duel. 
if one wants respect he don't beat up the school nerd he punches the school bully right in the mouth and prepares for the fight ahead of him:wink: so i've thrown the punch and i'm ready for the fight.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Taken straight from the "The Idiot Files (vol 3 - "the Hornet's Nest")" http://gluedtothestring.blogspot.com/2007/08/idiot-files-vol-3-hornets-nest.html

<quote>
I have a couple of pretty good reasons for hating them. When I was a little boy I got swarmed by hornets and woke up in the emergency room being treated for a severe allergic reaction. Only a couple of years after, I was swarmed again when *I shot an arrow* from my homemade bow into a hornet nest (I wasn't the only one shooting, but I was the only one to hit the target - somehow the hornets knew and came after me, ignoring all the other kids.) I remember running down the street screaming, while several hornets crawled in my armpits, behind my ears, on the back of my head . . . I swear I can still feel them, the way they clung and stung repeatedly.
</quote>

And then there's this (be sure to pay close attention to what happens to the camera when someone else punches the hornet nest).


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> GAME ON
> just don't expect me to be putting up 515's and making it easy on you.
> if you beat me I'll hand over the crispy and walk away with my head held high knowing I gave it my best.
> 
> ...


and again there is the difference between you and me.....I don't care if you shoot a 490 or a 550......

and you get no credit.....credit is like respect.....you have to earn it...this ain't Capitall ONE......we just don't go around handing it out......:nono:

you did skip a bunch of fish in the pond......I don't know if it's ballz or just plain stupid....but we should expect it from you by now....Mr. Goal Skipper.....

but I have always done the punching on those bullies....there is a reason I was GIVEN the name Brown Hornet I didn't make up my handle:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> and again there is the difference between you and me.....I don't care if you shoot a 490 or a 550......
> 
> and you get no credit.....credit is like respect.....you have to earn it...this ain't Capitall ONE......we just don't go around handing it out......:nono:
> 
> ...




why do you keep trying to make us different? i don't see much difference at all.
i could care less if i shoot a 490 or a 550, and i could care less what you shoot either. 
you are no different than any of my other goals (except i don't plan on skipping you:wink i chose you to call out because i know damn well i'm going to have to really push myself and work my arse off to tackle you, and that is what i want. i could have called out a smaller fish but then i wouldn't have to push quite as hard now would I?
there is a theory behind my madness, and yes it is based on respect, i respect you enough to call you out, i respect that you are good enough that i'm going to have to give you my all if i want a chance. and i respect you for giving me the opportunity. 
just don't expect a 490 out of me, respect the fact that i'm going to bring it, i'm going to give you all i have to give, don't blow this off as a walk in the park i promise it is not going to be.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

:walk:

Just read the sig......:wink:


----------



## frydaddy40 (Oct 17, 2007)

*aww youth*



Brown Hornet said:


> That might be the worst post in the history of the field forum....we need to send you a tutor.:embara:
> 
> How am I digging myself a hole:noidea: HE CALLED ME OUT:embara:
> 
> ...


  You boy's , you boy's and your smack talk. Tell
you what. You ask Rk about me and my skills and the archer's i have trained. And the next time your in Ga., i got butt whippen for ya. Fita , field, 3d it don't matter. And for bowgod, i been giving him a few tips on his shooting the kids getting better fast. :zip: But you gotta wait to see how much better.:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> :walk:
> 
> Just read the sig......:wink:




i'm comeing:wink:

and let the training begin


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

frydaddy40 said:


> You boy's , you boy's and your smack talk. Tell
> you what. You ask Rk about me and my skills and the archer's i have trained. And the next time your in Ga., i got butt whippen for ya. Fita , field, 3d it don't matter. And for bowgod, i been giving him a few tips on his shooting the kids getting better fast. :zip: But you gotta wait to see how much better.:wink:


What the heck are you talking about

WHO SAID ANYTHING TO YOU :noidea: You jumped in on a conversation that had nothing to do with you....and started busting off at the chops.:doh:

I don't care who he has talked to.....go check my list of friends....for some reason I seem to remember a lot of them having pretty good resumes:wink:

Come to Ga...for what :noidea: Have never been down there and don't plan on going anytime soon....

seriously....take your own advice and talk to RK and find out how this game is played.....:wave:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> What the heck are you talking about
> 
> WHO SAID ANYTHING TO YOU :noidea: You jumped in on a conversation that had nothing to do with you....and started busting off at the chops.:doh:
> 
> ...




what's the matter? I can't have a fan club????


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*With the right?*

Background bass, this could make one hell of a rap song!! LOL!! I have been smiling ear to ear, from the start!! Dave you better logout, and get outside!! I love a good brawl! I don't want to see anybody win by KO!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> what's the matter? I can't have a fan club????


You can have a fan club...heck you can bring them with you if it will help....

But at least make sure they make sense......see the post in this thread from mine:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pennysdad said:


> Background bass, this could make one hell of a rap song!! LOL!! I have been smiling ear to ear, from the start!! Dave you better logout, and get outside!! I love a good brawl! I don't want to see anybody win by KO!


i figured you would get a good kick out of this one:wink:

you wouldn't happen to have any sick on ORANGE circles do you?
i want to get rid of the pin but i fear the black circle might give me trouble on the hunter round.

oh yeah i definately don't see a knock out in the future, i might loose and i can admit to that, but i promise to give him a run for it:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You can have a fan club...heck you can bring them with you if it will help....
> 
> But at least make sure they make sense......see the post in this thread from mine:wink:


you just got to know how to speak back woods GA swamp talk that's all:wink:
the post made perfect sence to me.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Probably?*

Lisa's probably got some circles? I know she had orange, black, and yellow. BTW. You may have had an equipment advantage? But rumor has it, that Hornet has upgraded?? LOL!!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pennysdad said:


> Lisa's probably got some circles? I know she had orange, black, and yellow. BTW. You may have had an equipment advantage? But rumor has it, that Hornet has upgraded?? LOL!!


I know he ain't beetin me with no martin:zip::wink: lol.

check and see what lisa has in the way of circles and let me know. i'll give her a few bucks if she wants it, but i know if i plan to take down hornet i'm going to need some circles. orange, yellow, doesn't matter anything but black will work.

i have officially dumped the 3d set up. cranked the poundage down so the spirals won't hurt so much at the end of the day. changed the sight tape, got rid of the handle, ect.... i'm as focused as they come right now. 
i definately predict some PB's being shot on the 23-24


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*I"m sure she has some!*

She has some, assorted sizes. I don't use them.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Hmmm?*

Been some pretty good scores shot with Martins!!


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

A lot of ISH going on here.......Bowgod, its 8-23/24 not 9-23/24. Change your do dad under your name :wink:.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> I know he ain't beetin me with no martin:zip::wink: lol.
> 
> check and see what lisa has in the way of circles and let me know. i'll give her a few bucks if she wants it, but i know if i plan to take down hornet i'm going to need some circles. orange, yellow, doesn't matter anything but black will work.
> 
> ...


Ok I have yellow, orange, green and black, just let me know.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

VA Vince said:


> A lot of ISH going on here.......Bowgod, its 8-23/24 not 9-23/24. Change your do dad under your name :wink:.


oops hit the wrong button. :embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> A lot of ISH going on here.......Bowgod, its 8-23/24 not 9-23/24. Change your do dad under your name :wink:.


So not only is he on crack....he is a window licker on crack:doh::wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> I know he ain't beetin me with no martin:zip::wink: lol.
> 
> check and see what lisa has in the way of circles and let me know. i'll give her a few bucks if she wants it, but i know if i plan to take down hornet i'm going to need some circles. orange, yellow, doesn't matter anything but black will work.
> 
> ...


You can think that....but the SMACKDOWN will be layed upon you with whatever I pull from the Brownell....the 265+ half that keep getting posted have been with that S4 Mag Nitrous.....so watch out.:wink:

Spirals aren't harsh....do some push ups and curls....those 2018s you call arms just aren't made for a real cam


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Why are you guys waiting until the States, corn shoot is this weekend! 
Unless you both need the 3 weeks of practice:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

blondstar said:


> Why are you guys waiting until the States, corn shoot is this weekend!
> Unless you both need the 3 weeks of practice:wink:


Because I am setting up a new bow....and I had ZERO plans of going to eat corn.....:wink:

Plus I have shot twice since the Hill Billy


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> You can think that....but the SMACKDOWN will be layed upon you with whatever I pull from the Brownell....the 265+ half that keep getting posted have been with that S4 Mag Nitrous.....so watch out.:wink:
> 
> Spirals aren't harsh....do some push ups and curls....those 2018s you call arms just aren't made for a real cam


At least you both are the same height what is it 5/4 5/5:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

blondstar said:


> At least you both are the same height what is it 5/4 5/5:wink:


Are you confusing me with Spec or Kstigall?

I am above the avg height of a woman....your buddy on the other hand...I have to tuck my chin into my chest to look him in the eye:wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am above the avg height of a woman....your buddy on the other hand...I have to tuck my chin into my chest to look him in the eye:wink:


I have to call B.S. on this one. You might be equal to the average height but not above! And even that is stretching it.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> I have to call B.S. on this one. You might be equal to the average height but not above! And even that is stretching it.


What do you know....we all look like the Lollipop Guild to you.....:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hornet, compare these 2 pictures and take the "hint". All you need to do is stand on the "up" side of the lanes and you won't give the "appearance" of being short. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> I'm here, and I'm ready.
> just be ready come AAA i don't want any excuses for anything less than your A game.:wink:
> 
> and so the scene has been set and the fight is on.
> come one come all to AAA Aug 23-24th to watch the *great hornet* get smacked around by a newbie.


Now that there is funny...:rofl:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> Now that there is funny...:rofl:


Not as funny as if it were said about you :doh:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Not as funny as if it were said about you :doh:


touche :fencing:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> So not only is he on crack....he is a window licker on crack:doh::wink:


hey now everybody who knows me knows i haven't smoked crack in 11 years:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Are you confusing me with Spec or Kstigall?
> 
> I am above the avg height of a woman....your buddy on the other hand...I have to tuck my chin into my chest to look him in the eye:wink:


tuck your chin?
we both know i got you by at least 2 inches shorty
you might be right about the skinny part, but i make skinny look good.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> tuck your chin?
> we both know i got you by at least 2 inches shorty
> you might be right about the skinny part, but i make skinny look good.


2"...you can't measure standing on the up hill side.....:wink:

since when did Save The Hungry skinny become attractive:noidea:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> since when did Save The Hungry skinny become attractive:noidea:


since i made it sexy:wink:lol


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> 2"...you can't measure standing on the up hill side.....:wink:




you know what your right you were standing on that dang segway the whole time. maybe i'm more like 12 inches taller:tongue:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Hornet - I got your back with Sarge. I got all the NC Newbies gunning for him.
Curious to see who is going to step up their game.

Sarge or a newbie.

Prags goal is to look like a Vegas stripper with all the crispies hanging of his belt.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> What do you know....we all look like the Lollipop Guild to you.....:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> Hornet - I got your back with Sarge. I got all the NC Newbies gunning for him.
> Curious to see who is going to step up their game.
> 
> Sarge or a newbie.
> ...


Since when did I become the whipping boy...??? Lets go back to picking on MacGoo...

Prag ain't getting no more crispies from me...the one I'm starting to worry about is lil bow peep (aka panther pants)...now that she's got some new arrows and can reach 80...she's going to be a terror...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Since when did I become the whipping boy...??? Lets go back to picking on MacGoo...
> 
> Prag ain't getting no more crispies from me...the one I'm starting to worry about is lil bow peep (aka panther pants)...now that she's got some new arrows and can reach 80...she's going to be a terror...


You became the "whipping boy" when you practically abandoned this forum for 3 weeks. Yea, I know - kitchen duties.

As far as Mac is concerned, had he not been traveling with Jarlicker, I'd have guessed he never made it back from the Hill. I've heard rumors of Mac sightings since the Hill, but I sure haven't seen him - and not even a post. Mac disappeared and a little later Ms. Lucky posts a "good-bye" thread in the General forum. 

As far as Lil Bow Peep, you realize she took her new job at RTP and has been putting in some serious practice sessions at DCWC. Jarlicker actually found evidence of this by finding one of her new arrows left in a target. Sure hope she and BowUp are there on Sat - no more shooting from the Cub stake for her! 

BTW: I'm bringing a RED sharpie with me on this visit. Last time you didn't even notice that I had signed several of your targets and even drew lines on the paper pointing to it. Of course, when you have to pull *your* arrows out of the *bottom* of the 3 ring, I guess you don't notice what's at the top. :tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You became the "whipping boy" when you practically abandoned this forum for 3 weeks. Yea, I know - kitchen duties.
> 
> As far as Mac is concerned, had he not been traveling with Jarlicker, I'd have guessed he never made it back from the Hill. I've heard rumors of Mac sightings since the Hill, but I sure haven't seen him - and not even a post. Mac disappeared and a little later Ms. Lucky posts a "good-bye" thread in the General forum.
> 
> ...


I actuaslly have seen Mac since the Billy Hill...he shot with me and Treaton on Saturday 7/19...we happened to get lucky and catch him on his way back from Cherokee and got him to stop in Asheville to meet us...

Not sure about the Lucky thing...I'll sure miss her...

Why do you think I said I'm worried about panther pants...

Oh and for you smack...well, I'll just let my arrows do the talking...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I actuaslly have seen Mac since the Billy Hill...he shot with me and Treaton on Saturday 7/19...we happened to get lucky and catch him on his way back from Cherokee and got him to stop in Asheville to meet us...


Like I said, I've heard rumors of other folks seeing Mac, but I haven't. 



psargeant said:


> Not sure about the Lucky thing...I'll sure miss her...


I just hope everything is OK with her - she will definitely be missed if the "good-bye" was for real.



psargeant said:


> Why do you think I said I'm worried about panther pants...


You know LBP still has one of her "old" arrows stuck way up in a pine tree at DCWC. Maybe we should get the ladder out and tie a big pink ribbon to it - kinda as a reminder to her of her "roots". :wink:



psargeant said:


> Oh and for you smack...well, I'll just let my arrows do the talking...


What, you've taught your arrows how to cuss?  Now we're going to have to hear it from both ends of the shooting lanes. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> you know what your right you were standing on that dang segway the whole time. maybe i'm more like 12 inches taller:tongue:


I wasn't when you were telling me about how you couldn't get the scope on your sight....:wink: 

And I wasn't when you got knocked out of the Hinky Dinky shoot.....:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> Hornet - I got your back with Sarge. I got all the NC Newbies gunning for him.
> Curious to see who is going to step up their game.
> 
> Sarge or a newbie.
> ...


 Joe you almost made me spit coffee everywhere


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I wasn't when you were telling me about how you couldn't get the scope on your sight....:wink:
> 
> And I wasn't when you got knocked out of the Hinky Dinky shoot.....:wink:


yep, and i was definately taller than you on both those occassions:wink:
you might have the weight advantage (but if i drank all those empty calories... well you know)


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> BOWGOD........I know you are new at this and all, but if charity is what you seek then you have found.........IF you actually want ot EARN your crispy bet mdbowhunter or someone like that


Now how did I get pulled into this? 

Besides Hinkey...the way I've been shooting......I wouldn't even be a challenge for a Cub!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Jerry if you have not noticed yet. Every one is fair game on AT. So toughen up and get out and kick some tail.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> Jerry if you have not noticed yet. Every one is fair game on AT. So toughen up and get out and kick some tail.


Yeah, I know. Equal abuse for all.  

You're right...time to toughen up and put the poor shooting behind me. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jerry archery is like baseball.....

there is no crying in either


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Jerry archery is like baseball.....
> 
> *there is no crying* in either


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKr8QzjixJ4

And if you happen to be a Madonna (Doris) fan, her 50th birthday is this month. No, I'm not a Madonna fan, just happened to hear of her birthday this morning on the long commute to work.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKr8QzjixJ4
> 
> And if you happen to be a Madonna (Doris) fan, her 50th birthday is this month. No, I'm not a Madonna fan, just happened to hear of her birthday this morning on the long commute to work.


Ahhhh, another famous person who hit the big *50* mark this year.  She's just a tad more well-known than me. 

Besides, I ain't cryin'...just doing alot of this :BangHead:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Ahhhh, another famous person who hit the big *50* mark this year.  She's just a tad more well-known than me.
> 
> Besides, I ain't cryin'...just doing alot of this :BangHead:


Why are you banging your head? :noidea:

What is going on????


----------

